# spread the loving



## jocose (Jan 20, 2006)

I wanted to give a particular person some rep points, but the darn thing told me I need to spread the love.

So, who wants some love from Jo Cose? (rep points you pervs)


----------



## Verbal (Jan 20, 2006)

<3 me!`


----------



## bace (Jan 20, 2006)

*waves*


----------



## anicole (Jan 20, 2006)

winks ... throws a biggo southern girlie grin ...


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 20, 2006)

ummm, yes please.


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2006)

You are such a little rep ho Mr Cose! :hugs:

:lmao:

Rob


----------



## Corry (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey...I do, cuz last time I did that favor for someone else (they wanted to swap rep points) they didn't give any in return!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose, baby... darlin' sweetie .....

did i tell you that your looking mah-velous today???

dang dude.... i gotta get a kleenex, just to wipe off the drool that forms when i look at your hairy little avatar...( thought i was gonna say something else, didnt ya??)


----------



## Ravin Graves (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> dang dude.... i gotta get a kleenex, just to wipe off the drool that forms when i look at your hairy little


 
That's exactly what you said to Robin and me that night in Tripoli ...


JoCose, I could use some, being a noob here and all ....


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 20, 2006)

give me three hits and i'll return one. they should equal about the same :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

Ravin Graves said:
			
		

> That's exactly what you said to Robin and me that night in Tripoli ...
> 
> 
> JoCose, I could use some, being a noob here and all ....


 
you and robin have hairy little.....(oops)

and i told you tripoli was a mistake... it was the conga juice...

i had no idea when i woke up, where you and robin went...and please dont mention the monkey.....

*thinks a bit...*    jocose, you ever see a monkey from tripoli??? anicole still has that banana....


----------



## anicole (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and i told you tripoli was a mistake... it was the conga juice...
> 
> *thinks a bit...* jocose, you ever see a monkey from tripoli??? anicole still has that banana....


 
Oh, sure ... blame the juice.  It's ALWAYS the juice.

ixnay on the ananabay ... :taped sh: .... woodsac didn't want anyone to know.


----------



## Traci (Jan 20, 2006)

*waves* Oooo...oooo...pick me, pick me! PULEEZE :hail:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Oh, sure ... blame the juice. It's ALWAYS the juice.
> 
> ixnay on the ananabay ... :taped sh: .... woodsac didn't want anyone to know.


 

i'm sorry, are you shooting up again?? CALLIOPE!!! HURRY!!! 

i never said anything about an ananabay...... i hate those things...

have i got rep points yet???


----------



## Corry (Jan 20, 2006)

btw...YOU GUYS ROCK!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> So, who wants some love from Jo Cose?


I don't go that way. Sorry.


----------



## The Walrus (Jan 20, 2006)

Give some to your sea faring friend.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Walrus said:
			
		

> Give some to your sea faring friend.


Nobody loves _you_...


Over here! Jo Cose!!!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## jocose (Jan 20, 2006)

Corry,  I was gonna give you, but I was going in order, and when I got to you it now tells me that I'm a slut and have given out too much love in 24 hours.  I shall resume with you tomorrow.

Mr. Walrus (coo coo cachu), I gave you some rep points earlier today, so we should be be square.

Budget (who is only here in spirite), you too got rep earlier today

Hertz, rest assured that you don't need to worry.

I'll be back with more rep tomorrow.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Corry,  I was gonna give you, but I was going in order, and when I got to you it now tells me that I'm a slut and have given out too much love in 24 hours.  I shall resume with you tomorrow.
> 
> Mr. Walrus (coo coo cachu), I gave you some rep points earlier today, so we should be be square.
> 
> ...


So now I know where your loyalties are


----------



## jocose (Jan 20, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> So now I know where your loyalties are


 
I was just going in order.  You should have responded sooner...but you've benefited a lot for the Jo Cose Lovin' and you know it!

I'll buy you a beer on Sunday!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 20, 2006)

I like love...


----------



## Verbal (Jan 20, 2006)

You've been gone too long to get any love. :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose... did i tell you that i have deep deep feelings for you???

( and dont hurt the walrus.... i still kinda like him...even if he is scared of me...)


----------



## Artemis (Jan 20, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> You've been gone too long to get any love. :mrgreen:


So I dont get any, "Welcome back" love? well thats just fine...*cry*


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I was just going in order.  You should have responded sooner...but you've benefited a lot for the Jo Cose Lovin' and you know it!
> 
> I'll buy you a beer on Sunday!


Thanks for reminding me...I almost came tomorrow.  FOr some reason I was thinking Saturday.


----------



## jocose (Jan 20, 2006)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I like love...


 
Don't you worry Arty...as soon as I can give more love, you'll get some.


----------



## jocose (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> jocose... did i tell you that i have deep deep feelings for you???
> 
> ( and dont hurt the walrus.... i still kinda like him...even if he is scared of me...)


 
erm...I think we're all a little afraid of you and Chiller :lmao:


----------



## jocose (Jan 20, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Thanks for reminding me...I almost came tomorrow. FOr some reason I was thinking Saturday.


 
I think cuz we met last time on Saturday.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> erm...I think we're all a little afraid of you and Chiller :lmao:


 
sad that...

usually the most interesting people are the ones who are different...

shall i name them?

like einstien
ben franklin
frankenstein...
mlk
jfk


no boring converstaions with any of them..

thats ok, jocose... dont cry to me to hex someone for you, 

i'll just crawl off under a rock now...thanks for making me feel the love...

your thread is a lie, my friend.......  ( and your a rabbi...?   dont ya'll have the same creed as us christians....no judgement, accept others...?) :er: 
**sniff....sniff....cries quietly in my coffin....**


----------



## Artemis (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Don't you worry Arty...as soon as I can give more love, you'll get some.



Why cant you give more love now? Tired?


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2006)

I want to love you all, but I don't have enough stuff to cover you all. Soz boys and girls!

Rob


----------



## jocose (Jan 20, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> sad that...
> 
> usually the most interesting people are the ones who are different...
> 
> ...


 
I'm so sorry sweetie, I was only teasing...you will definitely get some lovin' from me tomorrow as soon as I'm allowed to give it out agian...I promise!!!

As far as no judgment and accepting others...that's all New Testament...we have the angry vengful god, remember?  Eye for an eye, kill all the giants in Israel, kill all the Amalakites...yea, not so much loving others.  Jews aren't really known for their warm, nurturning side...we are a practical people who've had to sustain ourselves through centuries of oppression--it tends to make us a little bitter and sarcastic.

Fear not, however, while Chiller still worries, I have come to realize that you are not scarey at all...just...ummm...unique!  I like that!

Oh, and yea, I'd definitely need lots of makeup :lmao:


----------



## jocose (Jan 20, 2006)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Why cant you give more love now? Tired?


 
the damn thing locked me out...you can only give so  much in 24 hours.


----------



## jocose (Jan 20, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I want to love you all, but I don't have enough stuff to cover you all. Soz boys and girls!
> 
> Rob


 
:scratch:  ermmmmm....am I reading the word "stuff" differently than you meant it.....please say I misread your subtext....please, please, please


----------



## anicole (Jan 20, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I want to love you all, but I don't have enough stuff to cover you all. Soz boys and girls!
> 
> Rob


 

  thank ya sweetie ... guess it was my stellar comment?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 20, 2006)

But what about the scary one....pic me....pic me.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry sweetie, I was only teasing...you will definitely get some lovin' from me tomorrow as soon as I'm allowed to give it out agian...I promise!!!
> 
> 
> > ok..i forgive, cause thats what christians do...turning the other cheek..as it were....:lmao:
> ...


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> :scratch: ermmmmm....am I reading the word "stuff" differently than you meant it.....please say I misread your subtext....please, please, please



I'm not fussy!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 20, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I'm not fussy!


 
unless your missing your blankey....right rob??  

oosp..sorry honey, i didnt mean to spill your secrets..that was just between us.... 

so very sorry...


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey, isn't "spreading the love" what gets a girl a "reputation" to begin with?  That's what mom always said. And something about a cow.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 20, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Hey, isn't "spreading the love" what gets a girl a "reputation" to begin with?  That's what mom always said. And something about a cow.




Well put!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2006)

"Got milk?"     [Hey, just quotin' an ad I saw.]


----------



## woodsac (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't get it!

I actually had to do some work today...and that's when all the lovin' goes on  

Man there's lovin', swappin', bananas and milk flying all over this place  I'm not sure it's safe for the kids?


----------



## nvr2low (Jan 20, 2006)

what are rep points for, and how do you tell if someone has a good rep?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 20, 2006)

nvr2low said:
			
		

> *what are rep points for*, and how do you tell if someone has a good rep?


That's a good question  

Your rep is represented by the little green boxes under your avatar. Hold your cursor over different peoples rep.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 20, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> erm...I think we're all a little afraid of you and Chiller :lmao:




Me...scary.  Holy moly.  ....I did not think y'all were afraid of me.  And I was looking forward to DC too.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 20, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Me...scary.  Holy moly.  ....I did not think y'all were afraid of me.  And I was looking forward to DC too.


Don't worry...I'll hide in the shadows with you


----------



## nvr2low (Jan 20, 2006)

they need to come up with more phrases for that rep thing.


----------



## kelox (Jan 20, 2006)

Hit me.


----------



## slickhare (Jan 20, 2006)

pick me pick me! :hail:


----------



## jocose (Jan 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I'm not fussy!



but apparently spunky


----------



## jocose (Jan 21, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Me...scary.  Holy moly.  ....I did not think y'all were afraid of me.  And I was looking forward to DC too.



You and April and Woodsac and all my TPF friends are always welcome in DC, and I will be proud to walk down the street snapping pics with each and every one of you!!!!

(Sorry, apparently I'm still within the 24 hours, so this is the only kind of love I can pass on at that moment).


----------



## jocose (Jan 21, 2006)

nvr2low said:
			
		

> what are rep points for, and how do you tell if someone has a good rep?



nvr2low, that is the $100,000 question...I don't think anyone really knows :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> nvr2low, that is the $100,000 question...I don't think anyone really knows :lmao:


The Mods and Admins know what the _real_ purpose of rep points is - but we are not telling. It's much funnier this way :mrgreen:


----------



## Glorsclaws (Jan 21, 2006)

In my _other_ place (Nails) Im a 'Glorious beacon of light' 
Here im just the saddo on her own in the corner....with no damn lurrve!!


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> but apparently spunky



Only in the Australian sense.


----------



## jocose (Jan 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Only in the Australian sense.



while I think we're on the same page, I thought it was the British sense...it means something very different here...it's a good thing to say a person is spunky in the US


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2006)

I heard it on neighbours once... someone called someone "a real spunk", I assume that the daytime version is not the same as the English version which means... well.. you know.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I heard it on neighbours once... someone called someone "a real spunk", I assume that the daytime version is not the same as the English version which means... well.. you know.


I think it's time you came clean on that one.


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think it's time you came clean on that one.



It all comes out in the wash.


----------



## jocose (Jan 21, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> It all comes out in the wash.




I would suggest bleach!


----------



## jocose (Jan 23, 2006)

I think I finally pretty much got everyone from this thread...did I miss anyone?  Let me know.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 23, 2006)

That sounds like a cheap way to raise this thread from the dead :hertz:


----------



## jocose (Jan 23, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> That sounds like a cheap way to raise this thread from the dead :hertz:


 
feel free to think what you want


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 23, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> feel free to think what you want


I always do  :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose (Jan 23, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I always do :mrgreen:


 
And thank you for helping me keep this thread that the top :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 23, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> And thank you for helping me keep this thread that the top :lmao:


I'll even make it a 'sticky' if you bribe me


----------



## jocose (Jan 23, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'll even make it a 'sticky' if you bribe me


 

Hmmmm....what is it that the Great Hertz van Rental would be interested in?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 23, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....what is it that the Great Hertz van Rental would be interested in?


Pay more attention to the threads and you might find that out


----------



## Rob (Jan 24, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Pay more attention to the threads and you might find that out



You want to have Sushi with Jo???


----------



## jocose (Jan 24, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> You want to have Sushi with Jo???




Erm  :scratch:  is this a double entendre that I'm missing?  It just sounds dirty!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 24, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> You want to have Sushi with Jo???


Sushi? Yes. But I had someone else in mind as dish of the day


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 24, 2006)

Free reps & I missed it! :x


----------



## Corry (Jan 24, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Free reps & I missed it! :x



Nah...you didn't miss anything!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Sushi? Yes. But I had someone else in mind as dish of the day


 



wonder who??? pm me and tell me...consider me  cat-like...i am curious...

only 3 lives left for me....


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> wonder who??? pm me and tell me...consider me cat-like...i am curious...
> 
> only 3 lives left for me....


 
Yes us curious minds want to know!:thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

And Jocose it is nice to have you around....And I swear I am not saying that for rep points!!  You are fun!  : )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Yes us curious minds want to know!:thumbup:


I shall let it remain a mystery - it goes with my image :hertz:



But I'm sure you could make an educated guess there


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 24, 2006)

ahh... i know now...the only thing slow on me is my speech....

got it... 

photogal, if you dont know, holler, i will let you in on the secret... my crystal ball told me...!!!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ahh... i know now...the only thing slow on me is my speech....
> 
> got it...
> 
> photogal, if you dont know, holler, i will let you in on the secret... my crystal ball told me...!!!


 
*hollering!


----------



## jocose (Jan 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> *hollering!




I'm hollerin' as well!

Thanks for the kind words photo gal, I apprecite that :blushing:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 24, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I'm hollerin' as well!


Ah, Jo. Have you forgotten that wild weekend in Istanbul so soon? And all those things you told me?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 24, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Ah, Jo. Have you forgotten that wild weekend in Istanbul so soon? And all those things you told me?



That was me, you insensitive jerk.


----------



## jocose (Jan 25, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Ah, Jo. Have you forgotten that wild weekend in Istanbul so soon? And all those things you told me?




I always thought what happened in Istanbul stayed in Istanbul?

(it's not Constantinople, you know!)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 25, 2006)

This is why I don't holiday abroad!................


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 25, 2006)

I need 18 more if anyone's feeling generous?


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 25, 2006)

i give love spanner..........( but it will cost you later!!)

aint nothing free...


----------



## anicole (Jan 25, 2006)

I loved on ya too, Span ... throw some back, darlin'!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 25, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> That was me, you insensitive jerk.


It was dark.
I was drunk.
We were young and foolish.
It might have been both of you....



....and I might have been somewhere else.


----------



## jocose (Feb 1, 2006)

Everyone be careful...I'm in a love spreadin' kind of mood...but I'm well protected, so you're probably safe!

Reap the benefits of my love!


----------



## Corry (Feb 1, 2006)

Woooooooooo!


Oh, and I tried to give you rep, but it says I have to spread some around first.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 1, 2006)

You could spread some more in my direction if you like?  

So who wants some lovin?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 1, 2006)

Oooooh all change again!

"You cannot give reputation in the same thread twice!"


----------



## Erniehatt's Back (Feb 1, 2006)

HEY...I got a red pip...Oohh, I like red...I want more red pips!!!

PlasticSpanner man...I'll give you some green for some red!!!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 1, 2006)

Why would you want bad reps?

I don't really give bad rep points away!  It'd take a lot more than what someone would say or do on the interent to annoy me that much! 

Now, if I met you in person & you poked me in the eye........................:er:


----------



## jocose (Feb 1, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Why would you want bad reps?
> 
> I don't really give bad rep points away! It'd take a lot more than what someone would say or do on the interent to annoy me that much!
> 
> Now, if I met you in person & you poked me in the eye........................:er:


 
PS, in case you have figured it out yet, Erniehatt's Back is a freaking idiot...you are assuming that he knows that there is a difference between the green and red pips.

(I would just humor him, personally...)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 1, 2006)

OK I'll take your word for it! :thumbup: 

Am I the only one banned from giving multiple reps in one thread?


----------



## Corry (Feb 1, 2006)

It's not multiple reps in one thread, you just can't give the same post a rep twice.


----------



## photo gal (Feb 1, 2006)

Love ya Jocose....mean it!  ; )


----------

